# THANKS A LOT VOLP!



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Have no words, just say:
GRAZIE AMICO!
THANK YOU MY FRIEND!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That's what the forum is all about. Good on both of you!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very very nice gift. Volp is a A1 slingshooer and obliviously a very caring individual. Nothing like receiving some slingshot goodies from a friend in the mail.

Cheers and enjoy the new frame my freind.

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa slingshot is a great man and a friend. I wanted to share with him something that I consider a great slingshot the flat cat from Byudzai. 
The pleasure was all mine socio! 
Ciao 

Take care

Volp


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :king: :neener: :wave:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :king: :neener: :wave:


A big hug for the two !!! and excellent cat.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nicely played by both of you.

The FatCat is a great shooter, enjoy!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great spirit guys!!!! BRAVI!!!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

It was a big surprise that made me very happy!
Hope one day to meet Volp and thanks him face to face for all, each single shooting advice, his friendship and of course for the FlatCat 

Thanks slingshot world and this forum for make possible these kind of things.

Thanks Charles, Matt, Pablo, Alf, Bruce, Albe and who will write, for the nice words.

Keep shooting & take care


----------

